# Changing country



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)

Anyone know how I can update my country on this forum from the US to the UK?

Thanks


----------



## Yepi69 (Jul 25, 2014)

http://gbatemp.net/account/personal-details


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2014)

I was going though my profile page and information.... lol


----------

